

Top VC Firm Rankings - acremades
http://www.privco.com/top-20-venture-capital-firms-with-the-most-private-tech-company-exits-in-2012

======
tylerhwillis
Good to see some of these firms get some good PR, but the metric they are
judging by is _number_ of companies in their portfolio that were acquired
(IPOs aren't included). That's going to heavily favor funds that do lots of
deals, and doesn't give a good indicator of whether the exits were profitable
ones.

